# Blei am Seitenarm



## Forelle97 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Boardies, 
wie kann ich ohne T-Wirbel ein Blei an einem Seitenarm befestigen kann.

Wenn es geht , dann steht das Blei doch fest oder?

Danke im Vorraus:vik:


----------



## Sofafischer (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

einen Seitenarm binden dann kannst du dir aussuchen je nachdem wielang der Seitenarm ist kann das Blei auch noch frei laufen. Was es aber in der Praxis dann nicht tut ABER wenn der Seitenarm zb 50cm lang ist und du die Schnur straff hällst zieht ein Fisch beim biss nicht das Blei sondern an der rutenspitze 50cm in dem fall.
Ich empfehle dir den Seitenarm auch Abweiserknoten genannt. Der hällt sehr gut auch am andern ende wo der Haken dann hängt.
lg vom Sofa


----------



## Forelle97 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Wie lang muss der Seitenarm sein , das das Blei feststeht und es quasi den Selben Effekt wie bei der Selbsthakmethode hat? Hab das nicht ganz verstanden...

Und gibt das nicht zu viel getüdel?


----------



## Sofafischer (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Musst probieren das kommt ja auch auf das Blei an. Aber wenns so eng an der Hauptschnur liegen soll dann brauchst du doch kein extra Seitenarm.
Dann geht auch ein Anti-Tangle oder hallt ein Dreiseitenwirbel.
Das einzige wo ich denke das ein Seitenarm sinn macht ist im Schlamm. 
Vertüdelungen können meist schon im Wurf entstehen wenn sich die Montage überschlägt oder wenn sie aufs Wasser fällt und die Hauptschnur nicht straf gehallten wird.

Also ich habe weniger vertüddelung mit einem Seitenarm aus Mono als wie zb mit einem Wirbel oder Perle oder einem Seitenarm aus Plastik oder Metall.

Aber ganz ehrlich würde ich als anfänger versuchen meine Karpfen mit der Pose zu fangen das macht mehr spass als einfach nur Angel rein und warten. Aber das musst du wissen. 

Du MUSST probieren und erfahrungen sammeln...probieren geht über Studieren
lg


----------



## Forelle97 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Ja , ich bin ja auch eher der Posenfischer , also das macht am meisten Spaß , aber ich wollte es auch mal auf Grund mit der Selbsthakmethode probieren , aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das Safetyboom befestige und wie das Blei eingehängt wird.
Da ist der Seitenarm schon einfacher oder?


----------



## Slick (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Hier mal ein Beispielbild.In dem Safety Clip ist ein Wirbel.










Mehr Infos hier.

http://www.carpfisher.info/info.html

Cheers.


----------



## Sofafischer (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Ich bin kein Speci die ganzen begriffe die ich auf anhieb gefunden hab nachdem ich Safetyboom gegoogelt hab wie bait Elastic,Knot buffer Beads und pulley Rig Beads sagen mir garnichts.das müssen dir dann wirklich die Specialisten hier im Board erklären. Ich bin nur ein einfacher Angler.
Was ich meinte war ein antie-tangle boom 
http://www.flussangler.com/Lexi/Anti-Tangle-Boom.htm
da ist der Wirbel schon dran (keine Probleme und keine knoten inner Zunge).

Edituh danke Slick für die hilfe...


----------



## Aloha (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Wenn ich die Montage (Safety Clip) wie oben abgebildet auswerfe verwickelt sich das ganze dann nicht ??


----------



## Forelle97 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Danke für das Bild 
Also ich werde mir einfach diese Dinger da kaufen(Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie die heissen , irgendwie safety leads booms oder so ;D ) und das ganze mal probieren.

@Aloha 
 Ich denke das es sich nicht verwickelt , der Angler mit dem ich angeln gehe , der hatte die selbe Montage und da hat es sich nicht verwickelt...

Schade das er umgezogen ist , sonst hätte ich ihn gefragt


----------



## BARSCH123 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

der clip heißt safety lead clip 
und die gummi hülse rig rubber 

vor den clip würde ich noch ein rig tube oder leadcore vorschalten um verwicklungen beim wurf zu verhindern 

safety rig:
http://www.carpfisher.info/images/safety-clip-rig1-gr.jpg

safety lead clip:
http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/o...conda_safety_lead_clips_braun_2281_705_z1.jpg

rig rubber:
http://www.sylvester-shop.de/shop/shop/artikel_icon/19562_icon.jpg

rig tube:
http://www.maxima-line.de/Mika/Rig Tube.jpg

leadcore:
http://www.crazycarp.com/ProductImages/fullsize/Korda_Leadcore_Leaders.JPG.jpg

so :q

TL


----------



## Forelle97 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

rig tube=anti-tangle Schlauch,oder?
Oder gibts da Unterschiede?


----------



## Forelle97 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Und für was ist dieser kleine Stab neben dem Wirbel beim Safety Rig


----------



## BARSCH123 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

bei dem rig tube gibt es eigentlich nur unterschiede in der farbe und dem durchmesser ansonsten sind sie alle gleich 

für was der pin beim clip ist kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, aber den brauchst du eh nicht weiter beachten weil du ihn nicht brauchst 


aber viel wichtiger als das rig ist dein vorfach...
beschreib mal dein vorfach oder stell ein bild ein, den beim binden werden oft kleine ober entscheidende fehler gemacht

Tl


----------



## Forelle97 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Also ich kann nicht selbst binden , sondern ich kaufe Rigs vom Askari.


----------



## Slick (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*



Forelle97 schrieb:


> rig tube=anti-tangle Schlauch,oder?
> Oder gibts da Unterschiede?




Ja

 und der Stift ist dazu da um den Wirbel im Safety Clip zu fixieren,aber normal hält der Wirbel im Clip von alleine,wenn du natürlich die passende Größe hast.

Cheers


----------



## Forelle97 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Also dann lass ich den Stift lieber weg , die Karpfen werden durch die Rentnerangler eh schon gemeuchelt.Die nehmen echt alles mit.

Ich hab nochmal ne ganz andere Frage und muss das bis morgen wissen:
Gibt es Rollen bei denen der Freilauf auch nach oben anstatt nach unten eingeschaltet wir? Bei meiner Sänger Ultra Tec NG Runner ist das nämlich so , ist das normal oder ist da irgendwas falsch`?


----------



## Lupus (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Hi zu den Rollen! Ja gibt beide Varianten!
Zum Seitenarm das ist bezogen auf die Selbsthakefekte völliger quatsch! Nicht umsonst wird der Inliner als selbst dem Saftyclip vorgezogen (zumindest wegen der Hakefekte)! 
Soll heißen je dichter das Blei an der Hauptschnur sitzt umso eher hakt sich der Fisch durch das Blei!

Das geht dann soweit das beim Feedern der schwere Futterkorb in einen Seitenarm eingehangen wird und der Biss trotzdem "zuerst" in der Spitze der Rute abkommt bevor sich der Fisch gehakt hat!


----------



## Lupus (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Übrigens würde ich keinesfalls einen Tangelboom auf der Hauptschnur festbinden! Wenn da mal das Vorfach reißt muss der Arme Fisch den ganzen Krempel mit sich rumschleppen!


----------



## Forelle97 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Aber ich dachte der Fisch kann das dann abschütteln...
Ich verstehe eh nicht warum der Fisch das abschütteln können soll , das ist doch alles fest an dem wirbel oder?


----------



## Lupus (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Hi,
NEIN IST ES NICHT! Alle Karpfenmontagen sind so aufgebaut das der Fisch im Notfall das Blei wieder los wird!
Natürlich sitzt das Blei relativ fest auf dem Wirbel aber los werden kann er es!

Alles andere wäre auch nicht in Ordnung aus diesem Grund rate ich dir dich im Fachgeschäft bezüglich der Montage beraten zu lassen!Wenn du das Prinzip einmal verstanden hast ist eigentlich alles klar!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Forelle97 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Muss das ende von dem Teil wo das Blei dran kommt auch in das Rubberdingens da?


----------



## BARSCH123 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

aufjedenfall sonst hat das blei im clip ja keinen halt 

wen dir das alles zu komplizirt ist dann fisch mit einem standart inline rig, da brauchst du dir nur ein inline blei kaufen und fertig ist deine montage #6

wen du das noch ein bischen ausbauen willst dann ziehst du zu erst das rig tube auf die hauptschnur dann ein rig rubber dann das blei und dann knotest du den wirbel an die haubtschnur und ziehst das ganze zusammen 

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/inlinecomponentsodbury.jpg


http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/inlinestep3sodbury.jpg


----------



## Forelle97 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Ich hab mir jetzt einfach mal so ein Safety Rig Kit gekauft und da war auch ne Anleitung dabei , das ganze Rig hab ich aso fertig...
Jetzt hab ich aber noch ne Frage:
Ich fische mit 80-100g muss ich da noch mal anhauen oder ist das okay wenn ich den fisch einfach drille , weil wenn ich anhaue kommen ja mehr als 100g Kraft im Fischmaul an oder?


----------



## NickAdams (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Anschlagen wie beim Raubfischangeln ist völlig unnötig. Nicht umsonst heißt die Monatage "Selbsthakemontage". Du nimmst einfach die Rute auf und führst sie langsam zurück bis du Kontakt zum Fisch hast, das reicht.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Forelle97 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Also wenn ich anschlage ist der Fisch weg oder was?


----------



## BARSCH123 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

natürlich kannst du auch anschlagen, ist aber wie gesagt unnötig 
nimm beim biss einfach schnell die rute vom stender und nimm zügig kontakt zum fisch auf das reicht vollkommen...

Tl


----------



## Forelle97 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Da war auch Anti-Tangleschlauch dabei , jetzt meine Frage :
Wie viele cm Anti-Tangleschlauch muss ich den nehmen das es kein Getüdel gibt? 
Weil da waren keine schon zurechtgeschnittenen Stücke Schlauch dabei sondern alles an einem Stück...


----------



## Slick (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Moin 

Normal doppelt so lang wie dein Vorfach.Also z.B. 15 cm Vorfach 30 cm Schlauch.


Cheers


----------



## Forelle97 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Echt? So viel?


----------



## BARSCH123 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Wie lang sind den deine vorfächer ?

Tl


----------



## Forelle97 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

15-20 cm


----------



## BARSCH123 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Das ist eine gute länge, den oft sind die fertig vorfächer vieeel zu lang..

Bei 20 cm nimmst du einfach 40 -50 cm tube und deine "falle" ist sicher 

Tl


----------



## Forelle97 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Blei am Seitenarm*

Alles klar , danke : )


----------

